# Fraudulent Share Sales



## seven7 (18 December 2019)

With regards to Fraudulent Share Sales is it better to have Issuer Sponsored shares (with SRN number) or keep the shares in an account such as Commsec (with a HIN number).

I recently read an ASIC commenting on fraudulent share sales with another person gaining information about holdings and then selling them using false ID documents. Is this common?


----------

